# What are all these jokes about VW unreliability?



## Sir. Loin (May 2, 2013)

I'm noticing a lot of jokes or comments or implied stuff on these forums about the unreliability of VW. Not to mention the "things you never hear a mkIV owner say" thread. Am I missing something, are VWs actually unreliable? I always thought they were some of the best made vehicles around. Study, efficient, quick, and dependable. Especially the diesels.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I love VWs and I will always have at least one in the driveway. But they certainly can be problematic. They aren't a Honda or Toyota. They need their maintenance, and they need it to be done properly. They also have some wonderful electrical gremlins at times as well. I wouldn't really say unreliable, but less reliable than a lot of other cars for sure.


----------



## Sir. Loin (May 2, 2013)

Would I be wrong in saying more reliable then most American cars? They sure seem to hold up well compared to the countless American lemoms of the past 2 decades. 
Anyway, I love my vW


----------



## Matty_Ice (Nov 17, 2012)

Not wrong at all for saying that, but people don't buy the American cars for the reliability, they buy it because it's cheap. Not the same reason why people buy VW


----------



## Sir. Loin (May 2, 2013)

True, true. VW have charcter, uunlike those 6 year models americans like to produce. 
This may be dumb, but if I was given the option of driving a 1990 golf/jetta diesel in good condition or a brand new honda/acura/chevy etc, I would choose the VW without a second thought. I find VWs are one of the few mainstream manufacturers who make cars that have "soul" to them, and feel safe. Most of the other brands I have driven in don't feel as safe and secure as the old rusty mk2 we used to have


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

We had a 2000 Accord while I owned my New Beetle, and later my GTI. I will definitely say that it took a lot less money to keep it on the road than the VWs did. We got the Accord at 114k, sold it at 179k 4 years later. Never broke down. Had 1 CEL and that was for a dead O2 sensor, which was very easily changed from the engine bay...no special tools either! 

Was the Accord a fun car? Heck no. It was a California spec 4 cyl with an auto. It was boring as hell. But it was an extremely reliable car. Now that we are down to only VWs, I do worry sometimes...especially since all 3 are turbos :laugh: 

The question was about reliability, not the better cars to drive. Reliability hasn't really been VWs strong suit until very recently. VWs are a family thing for us for sure...my FIL has a number of them (and pretty much always has), and my SIL has a TDI Jetta for her first car. We have 3 VWs in the driveway ourselves. But I'm not foolish enough to call them "reliable"...they might hear me :laugh:


----------



## Sir. Loin (May 2, 2013)

You said reliability hasn't been a VW thing until recently. What about the type 1, and the mk1 and 2 diesels? From what I know the bug is as simple as a lawnmower., and the early golf/jettas are pretty strait forward. What can really go wrong?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Meh people who say VWs aren't reliable have had a bad experience once, haters, or have never owned one. As with any car you buy there is a chance that you could end up with a lemon or a used car that has been neglected or beaten. Every VW I have owned has been great and I have enjoyed them all. 
My wife's old 2001 Honda civic ex only lasted 145k well maintained (burned oil due to a worn seal). The v-tech stop working at 30k and 5 dealerships couldn't figure this out. Also body and interior parts were literally falling off the car. The clear coat was pealing off too. I used to have to tighten up the driver's side door, because it would sag. I would say this was far worse than any VW I have owned.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Countless reports of superior "reliability" on the part of Japanese makes over VWs , or for that matter, any European make, never seem to take into account that while Asian cars may have less mechanical/electrical issues overall, their body parts will rust much faster if you live in a climate that experiences long winters, and, I suspect, by saltwater coastal areas. I would much rather have to shell out a few bucks to have a Check Engine light diagnosed and resolved than to drive a car that has rotted panels within 3-5 years.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

2ohgti said:


> Meh people who say VWs aren't reliable have had a bad experience once, haters, or have never owned one. As with any car you buy there is a chance that you could end up with a lemon or a used car that has been neglected or beaten. Every VW I have owned has been great and I have enjoyed them all.


 We've enjoyed all of ours...our entire stable is VWs now (3). But I'd be foolish to call VW a reliable car. Hubby's first car was a huge problem...B4 Passat that was always breaking. Its at 350k+ now with a new owner and of course is running like a top :laugh: My NB definitely had more things go wrong in the time we owned the Accord than the Accord did, and I maintained that car 100%. They are quirky cars and I wouldn't drive one without tools in the back, at a minimum, if not spare parts. I never worried about that with the Accord. 

And as for the old diesels, etc. Yes they are simple, but that doesn't mean they are reliable. Our mk1 hasn't left us stranded, but we don't drive it daily. We rebuilt the entire motor and replaced the trans seals...still leaks oil and trans fluid. The alternator belt is a pain to keep tight because VW didn't design it well. It decided to piss out all of its brake fluid one time too...grommet failed, even though it was less than 2 years old. Luckily it was in our garage, but the brake light didn't work either so the only reason we knew was the big puddle on the ground! Its a great car and I love it, but I wouldn't depend on it. 

I am a VW fan. I don't see us not owning at least one ever. But I'm a realist. These are not cars I would recommend to just anyone. They need to be kept up with maintenance, but even then there are no real guarantees.


----------



## hech54 (Nov 1, 2008)

My 1980 Ford Fiesta was by far my most reliable car.....never had to replace the clutch and sold it with 113k miles on it, two daily drivers(my dad and I) and was hardly ever driven by a sane person. My 83 Rabbit diesel(borrowed by EVERYONE when their car was in the shop) and my 93 Celica GT were my second most reliable cars.


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

To put my 2 cents in..... 

To say unreliable is not the word of use. Owning a car 30 year old VW, I can say its nice to have never had to go to a garage. I do all my own work. Theyre not bulletproff by any means, nor are Hondas or Toyotas as many say. It all about how you (or P/O's) take care of the cars to begin with. I change my oil and filter every 2k miles just as a habit of cars Ive owned in the past. Word to the wise, learn about your engine. It will be a great time and save you some money. Its all about taking it apart slowly and learning what works where. How does it move, spin, or work. :beer:


----------



## Matty_Ice (Nov 17, 2012)

UKScirocco_1983 said:


> To put my 2 cents in.....
> 
> To say unreliable is not the word of use. Owning a car 30 year old VW, I can say its nice to have never had to go to a garage. I do all my own work. Theyre not bulletproff by any means, nor are Hondas or Toyotas as many say. It all about how you (or P/O's) take care of the cars to begin with. I change my oil and filter every 2k miles just as a habit of cars Ive owned in the past. Word to the wise, learn about your engine. It will be a great time and save you some money. Its all about taking it apart slowly and learning what works where. How does it move, spin, or work. :beer:


 🍺🍺


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Most of the problems originated in the MK3 Era, when Hanz began being out sourced by Julio down in Mexico.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Rockerchick said:


> We've enjoyed all of ours...our entire stable is VWs now (3). But I'd be foolish to call VW a reliable car. Hubby's first car was a huge problem...B4 Passat that was always breaking. Its at 350k+ now with a new owner and of course is running like a top :laugh: My NB definitely had more things go wrong in the time we owned the Accord than the Accord did, and I maintained that car 100%. They are quirky cars and I wouldn't drive one without tools in the back, at a minimum, if not spare parts. I never worried about that with the Accord.
> 
> And as for the old diesels, etc. Yes they are simple, but that doesn't mean they are reliable. Our mk1 hasn't left us stranded, but we don't drive it daily. We rebuilt the entire motor and replaced the trans seals...still leaks oil and trans fluid. The alternator belt is a pain to keep tight because VW didn't design it well. It decided to piss out all of its brake fluid one time too...grommet failed, even though it was less than 2 years old. Luckily it was in our garage, but the brake light didn't work either so the only reason we knew was the big puddle on the ground! Its a great car and I love it, but I wouldn't depend on it.
> 
> I am a VW fan. I don't see us not owning at least one ever. But I'm a realist. These are not cars I would recommend to just anyone. They need to be kept up with maintenance, but even then there are no real guarantees.


 Maybe I have just been lucky then. I also read up on what engines and technology are good or to avoid. For example I have avoided 1.8Ts and FSIs because of everything I read on them and certain problem areas. I never buy a new model with new technology. Sure my 2010 GTI was the first U.S. year for the MkVI, but I knew the TSI engine was good since it was in the MkV since 2008. 
Other cars: 

82' Jetta diesel 1.6-had this car for 5 years and 140k miles. Only had to do brakes, shocks/struts, exhaust and oil changes. 
95' Jetta VR6- had this for 2 years and 150k miles. Brakes, air filter, clutch, tires, coil pack, ignition wires, clutch turn signal wire short, oil changes and blown coilovers (bought the car with them). 
98' GTI 8v bought new and had for 5-8 years and 135k. Clutch, tires, brakes, vaccume hose ($2 :laugh, ignition wires, air filter, tune up, and oil changes. 
08' rabbit bought new had for 2 years and 65k. Oil changes, tune up, rear brakes, tires, and air filter. 
10' GTI-demo car w/ 13k, bought used had for over a year. Now has 38k only have done oil changes, tires, and air filter. Had a cracked intake manifold, but covered under warranty. 

I don't think this stuff is unreasonable, and is mostly maintenance wear and tear. I only broke down in w/ the VR6 coil pack, and the 2.0 8v vaccume hose. I think I am pretty hard on brakes, tires and clutches :laugh: 
Its always a hit or miss with any car you buy. I have known people who have owned Japanese cars with a lot more problems than this. Some replacing engines at 100k, like a 2001 maxima, mazda 626 and an acura TSX. So tell me these other cars are really that much better...


----------



## deagle (Feb 22, 2011)

my 2.slow has the yellow CEL, yellow ABS, and blinking red brake light on

but i guess it could be an audi and be worse


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

It seems to me that 90% of the people that badmouth Volkswagens have never owned one and have only heard stories from others that haven't taken the proper care of their cars..

Every car has it faults and yes, Volkswagens have their quirks as well but, its just part of owning one and enjoying it regardless of its problems.. 

I'm on my 13th Volkswagen and starting out in aircooled beetles and slowing moving up through the generations has shown me that regardless of the year, its going to have its faults. 

Biggest and most expensive lesson I've learned.. The talk of mkiv's with automatic tiptronic transmissions being complete crap, Is completely true.


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll chime in with a story.....

Being a Volkswagen fanboy since the age of 5, I always wanted an old Bug. Never got one...however, when a Scirocco got hold of me, I vowed to keep it going forever. So far, so good in the sense of when something goes wrong, it knows how to tell me. From exhaust to coolant issues, I can fix it in a parking lot. My fiancée has a grudge against her but its the 2nd love of my life. Tattoo coming soon to prove that. God I Love my Volkswagen!


----------



## gbovino (May 14, 2002)

> For example I have avoided 1.8Ts


My 1.8T went 11 years without any major issue. I did all the maintenance myself and used only synthetic oil since day one. It was my daily driver and was sold at 128k miles.

Notable items that needed work:
Catalytic converter (warranty)
Coil packs (warranty)
Struts, rear axle bushings and lower control arm bushings (myself)
Valve cover gasket (myself)
Timing and water pump (myself)
Rear bulb holders (myself)
Coolant flanges and serpentine belt (dealer - just before I sold it)

I'd say my car only saw the dealership a handful of times when I didn't have time to change my own oil or for alignments and such. In all, it was a great car and the 1.8T motor never gave me any issues.


----------



## Sir. Loin (May 2, 2013)

Noticing a common theme here...
Most people who diss them have no experience with them or bought a lemon. I know I have spoken to a good bunch of people who are they are junk but don't know a thing about them. As for reliability, we had a mk2 diesel with over 410KM on it my dad used as a long distance commuter. Never had an issue, always started. We have now had a 1996 passat tdi with 340k for a couple months and the same. In contrast, we have had a 2006 sprinter van for about 6-8 months and have had a couple issues with that. We had a 1990 mazda MPV (bad) that toasted, and a toyota that consumed several sets of tyres on a trip to Alaska and back. I just don't fall for this whole jap reliability hype. They generally feel like plastic, they actually have a fair deal of problems, and have had some huge recalls (like most companies). 

In some ways I think the VW diesels pay for themselves. The motors last 3/4 million km easy, and getting 25km/L saves plenty of money for repairs. If one calculates the fuel savings one then has a good budget for repairs when they happen.


----------



## BMW215 (Sep 10, 2009)

If I plan to buy a car and keep it for a long time( 7 to 10 years) I would be a bit uneasy in buying one with a turbo charged engine. Turbo's can be very expensive to replace. I would look for an naturally aspitated engine such as the beetles' inline 5 cyl.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Did they ever fix the TSI intake manifold problem for 2013, or will we expect to have to replace it at 30K miles or so?


----------



## deagle (Feb 22, 2011)

i got a flyer mailed to me with a coupon for free check engine scan (northtown vw)

i have CEL and ABS light on 

unreliable u think ?


----------



## Matty_Ice (Nov 17, 2012)

deagle said:


> i got a flyer mailed to me with a coupon for free check engine scan (northtown vw)
> 
> i have CEL and ABS light on
> 
> unreliable u think ?


Your check engine light could be anything, but you're gonna call it unreliable because of it? Every car has a CEL, and it will come on at one time or another


----------



## twopoint0 (May 14, 2013)

*b6 passat*

Of course I'm a VW fan but I will say my Passat has been anything but reliable. Already left me stranded twice with water pump failure and a throttle response failure. I baby mine also. Only 57k miles. But im still a fan


----------



## JonnyBigBoss (May 18, 2013)

This makes me want to avoid getting a VW. I'm so torn...


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

WilliamGTI said:


> I'm noticing a lot of jokes or comments or implied stuff on these forums about the unreliability of VW. Not to mention the "things you never hear a mkIV owner say" thread. Am I missing something, are VWs actually unreliable? I always thought they were some of the best made vehicles around. Study, efficient, quick, and dependable. Especially the diesels.


Four things:

#1
If it can break, it will. Volkswagens have traditionally had more moving parts, more electronic components, more advanced technology, and more luxury features than Japanese or American cars. Add to that the intrinsic issues inherent in older turbochargers and you can see some of the issue.

#2
Volkswagen is fairly customer hostile and it doesn't sit well with most Americans. They're German, and they do business like Germans. It's not the same way American or Japasese firms are --Toyota is the largest car company in the world because they bend over backwards not to even LOOK like they're ever mistreating customers. 

Look at Toyota's response to their supposed throttle jamming issues. The CEO took the blame, apologized and personally vowed to fix the problem. We know now that there was no malfunction besides dumbasses behind the wheel. That endeared them to Americans, but you'll probably never see a German company do that. Ever. It's just cultural differences, but those things matter.

#3
The MK1 diesel Rabbit was ****. I mean so damn bad that it's a large part of why diesel cars fell out of favor. If you don't believe me, google it --it is still despised by the US press.

#4
German machines in general only run well if they're well maintained. Americans don't maintain their cars --and they blame the car when they break it. Get your maitence done regularly in any car, and odds are it will last for decades. If not, well --who's fault is that?


----------



## Sir. Loin (May 2, 2013)

Hmm. I was always under the impression that American cars were unreliable during the '80s-2005.

What was wrong with the mk1 rabbit diesel?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

WilliamGTI said:


> Hmm. I was always under the impression that American cars were unreliable during the '80s-2005.
> 
> What was wrong with the mk1 rabbit diesel?


The MK1 diesel rabbit had a lot of problems. Car and Driver actually talked about how VW was making a huge mistake reviving the name with the MKV because it was going to tarnish a great car.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I will say that this is the first I've heard of the Rabbit being a problem. And I thought GM was a big part of why the diesels fell out of favor. Loud, dirty, unreliable stuff they churned out from what I understand. Meanwhile, plenty of Rabbits still out there today. But that's just what I've heard/seen.


----------



## Sir. Loin (May 2, 2013)

Rockerchick said:


> I will say that this is the first I've heard of the Rabbit being a problem. And I thought GM was a big part of why the diesels fell out of favor. Loud, dirty, unreliable stuff they churned out from what I understand. Meanwhile, plenty of Rabbits still out there today. But that's just what I've heard/seen.


I had understood the same. GM built a diesel for their oldsmobiles that were converted petrol blocks. They didn't beef the internals up sufficiently and it had no water separator just to name a couple faults, so it was crazy unreliable. In contrast my neighbor has a mk1 rabbit turbo diesel he bought with a parts rabbit for $50. He gets 50+mpg and I must say that I see a lot more issues wih American diesels then with these.

That doesn't meen they are good. But I rattle of tons of junk american cars from 1980-2010 and in contrast IMHO VW has done a pretty good job. I see far more clean, good running mk2 VWs than I do ford tempos, Chevy Luminas, and Ford Windedstars.


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

Sounds like VW owners are just trying to convince themselves here. The 2.5 and TDI engine might be reliable but the rest of the car isn't. I have numerous bugs and electrical problems with my car over the years but it runs. 

Consumer Reports and countless others give VW a below-average industry standard rating, while Japanese automakers get above-average in every category. Less maintenance and higher reliability is a plus in my book but I wouldn't be caught dead in a corolla. 

The new Si is a mighty fine compact, but I'm not sure they are as reliable as they used to be. 

the FSI cars and anything before late mk5 was just full of problems. No idea how they compare to American cars, but I wouldn't buy those either. 

FWIW.


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Four things:
> 
> #1
> If it can break, it will. Volkswagens have traditionally had more moving parts, more electronic components, more advanced technology, and more luxury features than Japanese or American cars. Add to that the intrinsic issues inherent in older turbochargers and you can see some of the issue.
> ...


The car's fault. If you have to baby the car and spend excess in maintenance it's a piece of ****.
The rest of what you wrote is hilarious, because it is untrue. VW doesn't bend over backwards because they are a ****ty car company. BMW and MB are German, and they love their customers. Even Audi will bend over backwards. The bottom line is that those are luxury car companies, so they have higher standards. 

Japanese also used more high tech than any German cars and still keep their high reliability ratings. Lexus was a billion dollar project that started in the late 80s and Germans have been stealing their ideas since the 90s and that has all been well documented. Actually VW is outdated when it comes to tech, compared to Japanese and even Korean offerings today, and until the mid-2000s VW had nothing truly luxurious to offer (RIP Phaeton)

VW has made some strides in the US market, but only because of their lease deals. They build the car long enough to survive a 36 mo lease, and then they could care less what happens to it. 

Also a 3yr/36k mile warranty is pretty pathetic. It's like they don't even try to keep customers, they just sucker everyone once and move on. 

:banghead:


----------



## Sir. Loin (May 2, 2013)

In Canada

_Basic limited warranty

4-year/80,000 km (whichever occurs first) new vehicle warranty. Wear & tear items and adjustments excluded after initial 12 months/20,000 km (whichever occurs first).




Powertrain

5-year/100,000 km (whichever occurs first) powertrain warranty.

Limited Warranty Corrosion Perforation


Warranty period
***12-year, unlimited distance warranty against corrosion perforation except for Routan.

Routan Warranty period
Volkswagen Routan warranty against corrosion perforation has two time and mileage limits:

For sheet metal panels, the limit is 4 years or 80,000 km whichever occurs first.

For an outer-body sheet panel – one that is finish-painted and that someone can see when walking around the vehicle- the limits are 5 years or 160,000 km, whichever occurs first.

The Routan does not have a 12 year corrosion warranty.

Coverage
This warranty covers the cost of all parts and labour needed to repair or replace any sheet metal panels that develop holes from rust or other corrosion. If a hole occurs because of something other than corrosion, this warranty does not apply. Cosmetic or surface corrosion – resulting, for example, from stone chips or scratches in the paint - is not covered.

Roadside Assistance

4-year/80,000 km (whichever occurs first), 24 hour roadside assistance provided by Club Auto Roadside Assistance.

_

I think its pretty reasonable. 100Km for drivetrain is entirely decent, and we know that if any part of the VW lasts it will likely be the engine.


Also, service would depend on the dealer. I'm sure some suck. Others are really great. Clarkdale VW in Vancouver replaced a worn clutch at their own expense long after the clutch warranty went. I am hard pressed to believe that even a reasonable and kind dealer of any other brand might do the same. Every company has its bad dealers, those who want customers will be sure to bend over backwards even at their own expense.

As for reliability ratings, I was under the impression the TDI's were above average. They last long, pull hard, and the fuel savings make up for a lot of repair money. Considering the fuel saved slightly higher maintenance costs don't cost anything.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

06jettaSEL said:


> The car's fault. If you have to baby the car and spend excess in maintenance it's a piece of ****.
> The rest of what you wrote is hilarious, because it is untrue. VW doesn't bend over backwards because they are a ****ty car company. BMW and MB are German, and they love their customers. Even Audi will bend over backwards. The bottom line is that those are luxury car companies, so they have higher standards.
> 
> Japanese also used more high tech than any German cars and still keep their high reliability ratings. Lexus was a billion dollar project that started in the late 80s and Germans have been stealing their ideas since the 90s and that has all been well documented. Actually VW is outdated when it comes to tech, compared to Japanese and even Korean offerings today, and until the mid-2000s VW had nothing truly luxurious to offer (RIP Phaeton)
> ...


VW offers the ONLY worth a **** 3 doors in the us. I was a *very* contented SVT Focus and Civic Si hatch owner over the years --and I switched to VW for the 2.5L motor and the unrivaled aftermarket. If Ford had brought the Fiesta ST as a 3 door if have bought it, but I'm glad I got this. It's a monster and it's handling the abuses of rallyX quite nicely. 

I'll give you the customer treatment. Ford did right by me and VW has been asinine.

As for the rest, I'm quite happy with my car. I'll probably buy either a GTD or a JSW next.


----------



## Jags86 (Jan 30, 2012)

twopoint0 said:


> Of course I'm a VW fan but I will say my Passat has been anything but reliable. Already left me stranded twice with water pump failure and a throttle response failure. I baby mine also. Only 57k miles. But im still a fan


Sorry to resurrect this thread, but I will only say that my 2012 VW GLI has been the most unreliable POS I've ever owned. And this comes from someone who has only had it maintenanced at the dealership.

Left me stranded for the 3rd time is as many months today--on Christmas. I will be getting it running and trading it in to the next unlucky soul. I can't wait to get my hands on a Civic and not have to worry about coils arching/waterpump failing/fans not turning off and killing the battery (2X)/intake valve failures (2X)/gas pump failure (2X)/timing chain skipping requiring complete engine rebuild...the list goes on and on I just don't have time to go through my records.


----------



## badone (Dec 27, 2015)

*No issues with VW*

Maint is key with anything. We just got a 2016 VW Beetle with the 1.8t. This replaced our 2001 New beetle GLX 1.8t with just over 172K. We are keeping the old one because we stiil love it. Good maint is very important. I change the oil every 4k and use Mobil 1. Have had very few issues with the 01, coil packs were the biggest issue. First two times were under warranty, next two were on us. Busch just is not the company they used to be. Other than that just regular maint issues, pads rotors, tires, window regulators. Replaced the valve cover gasket over the summer the top end was clean as a whistle no sludge. Hope this new 1.8t is as good to us as the old one has been.


----------



## GLIguy2006 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Depends on what your definition of reliable is...*

I don't consider a car should be noted for its 'reliability' if you need to baby it, throw tons of $$$ at it, or just get 'lucky' to have it last a long time. Sure, change the oil every five minutes on a generation of 1.8t motors, use full synth, and your engine 'might' not suddenly die on you out of warranty.

One of my cars was the SAAB 9000cs. A 92. Bought the non turbo version because I planned to keep it long term and did not want to throw a turbo at it every 100K. The car came with 3/36 all dealer servicing free. Only part that went, under warranty, was the rear wiper washer. Otherwise, owned that car 10 yers, to 249K and it never needed a thing. Late in its life I used a SAAB user net tip and had to whack the cabin fan once in a while to make it work again (never replaced it). AC worked, car almost never needed brake pads, never replaced shocks/struts. Just a horse, and kid got it from me at the dealership where I bought my wife a new truck and he was thrilled to get it so early in its life. No paint issues. NO leaks ever, including sunroof. Never replaced a single switch, button. Headliner didn't fall like a Mk5 Jetta.

That's reliable. And it drove great, manual trans of course. Hatch, handy as hell. Great cars before GM killed the entire company.


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

I've owned a number of VW's and I'm not sure reliable is the word I'd use to describe them. My R32 had a major DSG malfunction that I had to go in three times for before it got fixed and my JSW is currently on its second turbo (the old one was apparently failing and was replaced under warranty). My driver's side rear door actuator is on its way out and apparently the car is also throwing a code that the fuel door lock is intermittently failing too (which should be an adventure when that goes). I love VW's, but the reliability thing is one of the trade-offs you accept when you get one. When my parents needed a car, I steered them to an Accord because their needs are different than mine. They want value for money and something reliable. I'm willing to work on my car and accept its foibles in exchange for what it offers. Increasingly, though, the other automakers are catching up and VW's are feeling less unique. So who knows, maybe once it's time to retire the JSW I'll be driving something else. Automakers are always reinventing themselves in order to gain more marketshare, so I'm willing to migrate to whoever offers me what I'm looking for. I do admit to having some sentimental attachment to Volkswagen, but honestly, I'm starting to get tired of having to always fiddle with the darn thing. As I get older, I'm starting to see the appeal of owning something that just works the way its supposed to right out of the box and doesn't need my tinkering or meddling.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

randomkoreanguy said:


> I've owned a number of VW's and I'm not sure reliable is the word I'd use to describe them. My R32 had a major DSG malfunction that I had to go in three times for before it got fixed and my JSW is currently on its second turbo (the old one was apparently failing and was replaced under warranty). My driver's side rear door actuator is on its way out and apparently the car is also throwing a code that the fuel door lock is intermittently failing too (which should be an adventure when that goes). I love VW's, but the reliability thing is one of the trade-offs you accept when you get one. When my parents needed a car, I steered them to an Accord because their needs are different than mine. They want value for money and something reliable. I'm willing to work on my car and accept its foibles in exchange for what it offers. Increasingly, though, the other automakers are catching up and VW's are feeling less unique. So who knows, maybe once it's time to retire the JSW I'll be driving something else. Automakers are always reinventing themselves in order to gain more marketshare, so I'm willing to migrate to whoever offers me what I'm looking for. I do admit to having some sentimental attachment to Volkswagen, but honestly, I'm starting to get tired of having to always fiddle with the darn thing. As I get older, I'm starting to see the appeal of owning something that just works the way its supposed to right out of the box and doesn't need my tinkering or meddling.


Interesting that I have owned VW models for over 30 years and have never had any significant reliability issues. I suspect the real issue, other than the myth, is the owners break the vehicle them blame the vehicle.


----------



## midcow3 (Sep 1, 2015)

*10 brands that could disappear in 2016*

You won't have to worry about TDI reliability in the future 

Look at number 6 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/comp...isappear-in-2016/ar-BBmzFtT?li=BBnbfcL#page=7


Good LUck VW diehards,

MidCow3


P.S. - Sadly the mentions of unreliability are truths not jokes!


----------



## Vdub4Life99 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have owned 4 VWs and my opinion and to kinda sum up what a lot of poeple are saying is simple. A VW offers more than a lot of other car manufactures do. It is built like a small tight intricate watch that needs attention and service to run with that VW tightness and torquey quickness that we all love...that feeling a vw gives you so to speak and this must be done correctly with mostly OEM parts not cheap substitutes which is where some get into trouble. So as other have stated you must "know" VW and its engines to keep it reliable. It is not a reliable car to just give to someone with no experience or else it will be at the shop a lot. I do my own maintenance for most things and can honestly say I never have gotten really stranded with my VW ever. Never had to tow one. If you know what to fix and what preventative maintenance to do they are reliable and great cars! cheers :beer:


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey, I noticed you were in Wisconsin. I'm in Eau Clare! (Chippewa Valley VW Club)


----------



## Vdub4Life99 (Nov 11, 2012)

fiftysomething said:


> Hey, I noticed you were in Wisconsin. I'm in Eau Clare! (Chippewa Valley VW Club)


haha nice man!! what do you drive?!


----------



## USSR1222 (Jun 25, 2015)

I have a 02 Jetta wagon as my commute car. She has over 160K on the colok and still going strong everyday. No broke down in 5 year ownership other than bad light bulb and coolant temp sensor. Routine oil change, put in new belts and water pump last spring before a cross country tour. I sometimes feel offended when people say VW is not reliable as I don't know where this whole drama comes from. 
To me, Japanese cars are for the looks and fancy touch screen stuff like that, mechanically they are too simple and too old to break down, while German cars always pack the new engine technology and needs professional and extra care. It is like riding a beach bike (Jap cars) with nothing but two wheels and a seat comparing riding a mountain bike with front and back suspension, all the gears, disc brake (German cars).
Never had a American car, only one on the market I would consider to get is Malibu.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Vdub4Life99 said:


> haha nice man!! what do you drive?!


I've been a VW guy ever since childhood. For a while in recent history, I was a big water-cooled Beetle enthusiast and focused on New Beetle and 2012+ Beetle-specific GTGs, but I missed having 4 doors and returned to a Passat, a 2005 1.8T. I also have a 2000 New Beetle GLS, but sadly came to the realization that water-cooled Beetles will never have the cult-like following of their air-cooled predecessors, so now I'm back to the all-VW scene. When you drive 1350 miles to a New Beetle convention and only about 30 people are left as opposed to hundreds back in the early 2000s, it's time to diversify and stick to all-VW events. 

As for reliability, I feel that ALL car makes are far more reliable today than they were even 15-20 years ago, and that any differences between makes are mathematically nominal. The red and black marks in Consumer Reports make cars look either far better or worse than they actually are in real-life driving respectively.


----------



## Vdub4Life99 (Nov 11, 2012)

;=['


fiftysomething said:


> I've been a VW guy ever since childhood. For a while in recent history, I was a big water-cooled Beetle enthusiast and focused on New Beetle and 2012+ Beetle-specific GTGs, but I missed having 4 doors and returned to a Passat, a 2005 1.8T. I also have a 2000 New Beetle GLS, but sadly came to the realization that water-cooled Beetles will never have the cult-like following of their air-cooled predecessors, so now I'm back to the all-VW scene. When you drive 1350 miles to a New Beetle convention and only about 30 people are left as opposed to hundreds back in the early 2000s, it's time to diversify and stick to all-VW events.
> 
> As for reliability, I feel that ALL car makes are far more reliable today than they were even 15-20 years ago, and that any differences between makes are mathematically nominal. The red and black marks in Consumer Reports make cars look either far better or worse than they actually are in real-life driving respectively.


I could see that. I think the classic air cool ones look good and are just awesome classic VWs! The newer ones however i was not a huge fan of for looks at all. I did drive a mk4 turbo s beetle and it was okay but at that point for looks i think the GTI is just better in the 1.8t. So i can see how the scene would die off on the newer ones. I love all VWs though i still miss my mk2 wolfsburg addition jetta thatts where i came from and stuck with jettas for a while but i got bit by the modding and performance bug with vws so i now have a 337 gti which is just a riot to drive!


----------



## biturbowagon (Nov 23, 2015)

USSR1222 said:


> I sometimes feel offended when people say VW is not reliable as I don't know where this whole drama comes from.


Well, I know several people who had problems with their VWs. I know that my brother sold his Mk4 GTI a while back because it just accumulated too many issues.

In general, the Japanese cars do well. I know that the most reliable car I ever owned was a '91 Mazda. The worst non-wear problem was the stereo breaking one week into ownership, then again just out of warranty. I sold it with almost 200K miles on it. The next owner had almost no problems, until the transmission broke at 395K miles!

A friend had an '80s Hyundai. It was the biggest piece of garbage this side of a Yugo. Yet today's Hyundais are highly reliable.

But I had a friend successfully return a Subaru Legacy under lemon law. The car would shudder, and the dealer could not fix it. My friend replaced it with an Acura, which has been problem-free for 75K miles. 

YMMV -- literally.


----------



## DrPfeffer (Oct 18, 2015)

Cars I've owned that were unreliable (all but the '61 and '03 bought new):

'61 Ford Sunliner
'73 AMC Hornet
'78 Honda Civic
'80 Chevy Monte Carlo
'86 Chevy C10
'90 Ford Aerostar
'03 Mercedes CLK (still have it)
'06 Saturn Ion

Cars I've owned that were very reliable (all bought new);

'64 Chevy BelAire
'69 Chevy Nova
'72 Mercury Comet
'80 Rabbit Diesel
'81 Rabbit (Caddy) Diesel
'85 Toyota FJ60
'85 Toyota Celica
'93 Ford Taurus (kept for 17 years)
'00 Ford Expedition (kept for 10 years)
'09 Toyota Camry Hybrid (still have it)
'10 Toyota Tundra (still have it)
'12 Honda Fit

Cars I own where the jury is still out:

'15 Toyota Highlander
'16 VW GTI w/PP

What do I draw from this information?

Owning a car is like going to Vegas: Sometimes you win, sometimes you don't. If all depend on the luck of the draw.


----------



## biturbowagon (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes. At the individual level -- even with that impressive roster of vehicles -- it's anecdotal at best. 

That's where Consumer Reports and the like can be of greater assistance.


----------



## Ginster Swag (Nov 9, 2012)

I can't say my MK4 GLI is reliable. The fuel pump died on me and then my gauge cluster stopped working properly. Then a week later the clutch slave cylinder decided to go. Being a college student working part time maintaining a VW is terrible.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

DrPfeffer said:


> Cars I've owned that were unreliable (all but the '61 and '03 bought new):
> 
> '61 Ford Sunliner
> '73 AMC Hornet
> ...


This is sooo true 

People think buying a certain brand or from a certain country will guarantee reliability, but it really doesn't. 
My Mkvi GTI has a lot of known problems, but I haven't experienced them like some other owners have.
Also before I got into VWs I was DD British restoration projects, so VWs seemed very reliable to me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

